# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Where can I get Jay Cutler-"New improved and beyond",DVD-rip download?

## mitko

I'll be glad if some of you can help about this  :Embarrassment: )

can write me at:
[email protected]

----------


## DELTA9MDA

purchase it from jay.

----------


## GetNBig

Yup go buy it. Takes a long time for someone to actually put it on the net. Then takes even longer to find it.

----------


## nottobig

i just ripped it off of the net last week and it did'nt take that long and the quailty is good.

----------

